# Morto Stefano D'Orazio dei Pooh



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Grande lutto nel mondo della musica. *Stefano D'Orazio*, storico batterista dei *Pooh *è morto all'età di 72 anni. Causa della morte, il *covid*, come annunciato da Loretta Goggi, in diretta a Tale e Quale Show, che ha affermato: "_Conoscevo Stefano D'Orazio e sapere della sua scomparsa così, è stato un trauma. Non sapevo che avesse una malattia pregressa. Il covid ha colpito ancora_".


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grande lutto nel mondo della musica. *Stefano D'Orazio*, storico batterista dei *Pooh *è morto all'età di 72 anni. Causa della morte, il *covid*, come annunciato da Loretta Goggi, in diretta a Tale e Quale Show, che ha affermato: "_Conoscevo Stefano D'Orazio e sapere della sua scomparsa così, è stato un trauma. Non sapevo che avesse una malattia pregressa. Il covid ha colpito ancora_".


Quest'anno è una tragedia. Grandissimo musicista. R.I.P.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grande lutto nel mondo della musica. *Stefano D'Orazio*, storico batterista dei *Pooh *è morto all'età di 72 anni. Causa della morte, il *covid*, come annunciato da Loretta Goggi, in diretta a Tale e Quale Show, che ha affermato: "_Conoscevo Stefano D'Orazio e sapere della sua scomparsa così, è stato un trauma. Non sapevo che avesse una malattia pregressa. Il covid ha colpito ancora_".



un'ecatombe quest'anno, mamma mia. 
al di là del covid, non sapevo fosse malato.

mi spiace tantissimo, riposi in pace.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grande lutto nel mondo della musica. *Stefano D'Orazio*, storico batterista dei *Pooh *è morto all'età di 72 anni. Causa della morte, il *covid*, come annunciato da Loretta Goggi, in diretta a Tale e Quale Show, che ha affermato: "_Conoscevo Stefano D'Orazio e sapere della sua scomparsa così, è stato un trauma. Non sapevo che avesse una malattia pregressa. Il covid ha colpito ancora_".



Urca. RIP


----------

